# Sub Woofer Connection



## baboon (Jun 24, 2010)

I need help

Receiver is :

Sony STR-DG800

I have a sub with only wires.

Receiver has no sub speaker terminals.

There is speaker setup for A and B

I have used the A but nothing to B

Where would be best to hook this sub up ?

Thank you

Looking forward to this site


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack.

Looking at your STR-DG800 manual, it does have a sub woofer pre-out on the back panel. So the best connection would be from the Sony sub woofer pre-out to the sub's line in.

What sub do you have?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

baboon said:


> I need help
> 
> Receiver is :
> 
> ...


Old story.

You need either (1) powered sub, (2) an amp for your sub or (3) a lash up of additional components (isolating Y connector and passive crossover).


----------



## baboon (Jun 24, 2010)

Just a older sony not sure of the name as I'm not home at the moment,sub only has red and black slots for the wires.thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

What sub do you have? I know it was asked already but that could help with an easy answer for you.


----------



## baboon (Jun 24, 2010)

It is Sony Model # SS-WS74

Thanks for the help


----------



## baboon (Jun 24, 2010)

I was hoping to use this till I purchased a new model!

Thanks


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

baboon said:


> It is Sony Model # SS-WS74





baboon said:


> I was hoping to use this till I purchased a new model!


Unfortunately, this is rated at 1.5ohms and will be a dangerously difficult load for most inexpensive amps. https://servicesales.sel.sony.com/e...mID=644213&category=4&categoryName=Home Audio

The Sony STR-DG800 is only specified for use with 8ohm loads, according to the manual. 

I'd toss it and save my pennies for a new one.


----------



## baboon (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you for your time!

I will toss it out and get a new one .

Anything good for about $150.00 canadian?

Any sub or can you point me in the right direction?

Thanks Again


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Dayton subs from Parts Express. That will tide you over until you get enough saved up for a proper sub, and you can get most of your money back on the used market when you sell it.


----------



## baboon (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi
I can pick this one up cheap here in town ,
www.amazon.com/Jensen-JS800-100-Watt-8-Subwoofer/dp/B00005LAC7 

Would it work?
Thank you


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, but how cheap is cheap?


----------



## baboon (Jun 24, 2010)

$50.00


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd say that it will get you by fine for the time being and allow you to save up for a better sub if you start really getting the Home Theater bug.


----------



## baboon (Jun 24, 2010)

One more option this one is a sony for $50
What would you get?
I dont know as its has 6ohms.
Also a rca input

Sony 10" Amplified Subwoofer : 120 Watts x 1 (6 ohm 28 - 200 Hz, 0.8% THD)
http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...=10151&langId=-1&partNumber=HT8800DP&Dept=hav

Thank you very much for helping and after the your next reply i make my decision!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Sony has a larger driver, enclosure, and weighs more. Assuming they are both in good condition, get the Sony.


----------



## baboon (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you
I am heading out to purchase the sony and will setup and let you know how it is (the sub)

Thanks again

I will be back as Im just getting started with HT and want a decent setup and the help I have got so far is awesome!

Again BIG thanks to you eugovector!

Ill Be Back,lol


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome. Let us know if you have any problems with connections.


----------

